# Superior Drummer Authorization code



## reiss_joel (Jan 1, 2011)

*Mod Edit: We don't tolerate piracy discussion

Thanks to The Armada for being smart enough to use the report button
*


----------



## Fred (Jan 1, 2011)

Sure thing. It's around 300 bucks, and you can get it here: Buy Toontrack Superior Drummer 2.0 | Virtual Sound Modules | Musician's Friend


----------



## TimSE (Jan 1, 2011)

Fred said:


> Sure thing. It's around 300 bucks, and you can get it here: Buy Toontrack Superior Drummer 2.0 | Virtual Sound Modules | Musician's Friend



This


----------



## JamesM (Jan 1, 2011)




----------

